# Toy Box for Grandson



## oldwoodenshoe (Nov 28, 2011)

Here are some pics of my latest project, a toy box for my Grandson. He will be one year old on February 27. My son and Daughter-in-law requested the drawers. This is my first attempt at dove tail joints. I used the Rockler Dove Tail fixture and the joints were nice and tight and look pretty good. Last year I built a similar toy box for my Granddaughters that did not have the drawers.

The whole project is made from red oak. I used red oak plywood with red oak banding for the large pieces. The back and arm rests are made from solid red oak pieces. The joints are all dado (made with my router) or dove tail for the drawers.

I also used the Rockler torsion hinges for the seat/lid. No smashed fingers.

I am finishing the project now. I used Chestnut stain on it last night and will apply General Finishes Toy Makers Finish (non-toxic when cured) to it tonight.

Let me know what you think.

Glenn


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Looking good Glen.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

That looks real nice.


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks great....would rellay like to see some pictures with the finish applied....end product so to speak...good job.
thanks


----------



## oldwoodenshoe (Nov 28, 2011)

I will add them when I get done finishing it.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Your Grandson will enjoy it for many years as will his son and so on, it will be a family heirloom.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nicely done Glenn.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice job Glenn


----------



## oldwoodenshoe (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks guys for the kind comments.

The staining is done. I am waiting for it to warm up a little before putting on the finish. I only have a small space heater and it is tough to get the garage warm enough in this winter weather. I will post the finished pics when I get it done.

Glenn


----------



## Woodshaper67 (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice Job


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Impressive Glenn . I love the half blind dove tail joints to (if that's what there called )


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That Glenn is a first class job and you deserve to be wagging your tail!


----------

